# Pond Soil!?!?!?



## Adam-of-Wigan (5 Nov 2009)

Hello,
would pond soil work as a cheep substrate for my 60l low tech tank?


----------



## bugs (5 Nov 2009)

I've used Blagdons for my low-tech. Been up and running a few weeks now and all seems OK.


----------



## Adam-of-Wigan (6 Nov 2009)

Are you feeding any fert? cheers for the reply


----------



## foxfish (6 Nov 2009)

I have also used it a few years back in a 150l tank - despite numerous reports I had read talking about the negative aspects of using pond soil - I experience none!
I used a 25mm covering on the tank bottom & 30mm of fine sand on top, all I can say is my fish appeared healthy & my plants grew very well.
However I have read that the soil contains very little nutrients that will help your plants to grow?
I would probably not of used pond soil if I could of found a more recognized substrait but I live on an island with no decent shops & the delivery of complete substrates was very expensive.


----------



## bugs (6 Nov 2009)

Adam-of-Wigan said:
			
		

> Are you feeding any fert? cheers for the reply



I'm experimenting by dosing Tropica Plant Nutrition (the non + version).


----------



## jonnyjr (7 Nov 2009)

I used pond soil on a small low tech planted tank, but not sure how well it would fair on a larger scale/high tech


----------



## bugs (7 Nov 2009)

jonnyjr said:
			
		

> I used pond soil on a small low tech planted tank, but not sure how well it would fair on a larger scale/high tech



My tank is 185ltr.


----------



## Adam-of-Wigan (9 Nov 2009)

I would probably not of used pond soil if I could of found a more recognized substrait

Bearing in mind that im tight fisted and nothing but moths live in my wallet, what would you suggest as an alternative (around the same price as a bag of pond soil)? 
Cheers for the feedback and advice chaps n chappets


----------



## rummy nose (9 Nov 2009)

Bearing in mind that im tight fisted and nothing but moths live in my wallet,

god i know that feeling   i had used it aswell, it says on the bag contains enough nutrients for the 1st season growth then would benefit from additives being added, so i used it & bucked a load of jbl fert balls in while i was at the set up stage i reackon by the time the nutrients in the soil are used up the balls would carry on working.

cant say if its good or not as i only set up about 3 months ago but but my crypts are growing very well indeed


----------

